# It’s not the fat - research



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If I can make the links work, I will post about new research.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...ge-study-suggests-carbs-not-fats-bad-for-you/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2716748/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://idmprogram.com/dietary-fat-hyperinsulinemia/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2716748/


An average loss of 1.33 lbs per week. The diet also seems strange because it claims to be use a keto diet, yet never measures ketones. And for some unknown reason, after week 12 increase carbs from 20 g to 40 g. 

It looks to me like this was low carb, but probably not keto. It is also never stated how much fat was in diet.


> To determine the effects of a 24-week ketogenic diet (consisting of 30 g carbohydrate, 1 g/kg body weight protein, 20% saturated fat, and 80% polyunsaturated and monounsaturated fat) in obese patients.


I think they meant fat was 20% saturated and 80% unsaturated, but they never said how much total fat was.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If I can make the links work, I will post about new research.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...ge-study-suggests-carbs-not-fats-bad-for-you/


Poorly written. Makes general claim that high carb diets are bad, but doesn't discriminate between eating a high carb diet of fruits and vegetables and one that is high in sugar and grains. It's like saying high fat diets are bad because trans fats are bad.

The article ends with this quote. I wonder where the fat went? That was supposed to be the point of the article.


> O'Dea said, "Your diet should consist of healthy carbs, lean protein, and plenty of fruits and vegetables. Remember to avoid processed snacks that contain trans and saturated fats, and opt for a healthy carb source."


I just used these 2 articles to show how bad the reporting is on health and diet. They can't even get a 1 page article right.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am proving information. This is not a debate. 

Lighten up.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://sciencedrivennutrition.com/truth-high-fat-diets/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Longer study and more subjects

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/20679559/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Fructose 

https://watermark.silverchair.com/z...FUPSWxfHGYSNKRIDFLBKu0PfIezvXdK2tYrS5npha1i9C


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I believe it,low carb diet works miracles for me


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

There are many ways to consume a balanced diet. For us, on a whole food, plant-based diet, we balance our diet with fats, carbs, and protein by eating various plants. One has to remember that protein and fats do not only come from animal muscle. These are also available in abundance by plants.

For instance, kale, spinach, broccoli, brussel sprouts, quinoa, peas and beans (chickpeas, black beans), tofu, lentils, chia, and hemp seeds are very high in protein. We get plenty of protein in our plant-based diet.

What about fats? Avocados, walnuts, nuts and nut butters, coconut, dark chocolate, ground flax seed, olives, tofu, chia, and many other whole plant foods are abundant in fats and oils. Fats are absolutely necessary in a person's diet because many of the vital nutrients in plants are only fat-soluble.

The main driver for getting our protein and fats from plant sources is the added benefit of the vitamins, minerals, and especially, the disease-preventing phytonutrients that are in plants.

And, as always, YMMV.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We were vegetarian for a few years while hubby’s kidneys were failing. 

Everyone chooses their path. It’s all good.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Again, I dislike labels, and vegetarian is one of those labels.  Labels can be misleading. For instance, you can call yourself a vegetarian and still eat things like Oreo cookies, donuts, white bread, potato chips, white pastas, most candy, in other words, processed junk food.

If I was going to label our lifestyle it would be "whole food, plant-based nutritarian." Since the vegetarian items I've listed above are not "whole foods" we don't eat them. We are after the nutrients in unprocessed plant-based foods.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I was writing from my experience. It’s all good.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I just realized that you and I joined HT on the same date. But you have almost exactly twice as many posts as I do. LOL


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It was the goats. They create havoc posts.


----------

